# Partner Visa Processing Time



## boriswa (May 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I have submitted my partner visa forms, along with a load of information as requested in the forms - joint bank statements etc, proving my relationship with my wife.

I am just wondering if someone could give me an idea of the time line ? Should I receive an email confirming receipt of the file ? How does a CO make contact ? I havent dont done the medicals or the police checks - I am wondering if they are something that I should be getting done in the background ? I assume everyone has to do health and police checks ?

Thanks !!
boriswa


----------



## FEARSONA (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi boriswa,

I am living in London so I can only speak about the timeline here. 

I submitted my application on the 6th of April. The CO confirmed receipt of application on the 14th April by e-mail. In the e-mail he asked me to arrange my medicals and police checks. They ask for you to submit them within 49 days.

There are a limited number of clinics that can carry out health checks, so I had to wait a couple of weeks before I could get an appointment, they cost approx £260.

Have a look on the web for an approved list of clinics in Ireland. Ring them to see if there is a big waiting time. The CO will ask you to complete a medical so might be better off arranging an appointment now.

Getting the UK police check was a pain in the arse - forms, photos, proof of address, £35 fee. The Irish one was simple as - rang my local garda station, name, address and 3 days later I had it!

The CO said the normal processing time for partner visa is 5/6 months in London.

Hope this helps!


----------



## boriswa (May 16, 2011)

FEARSONA said:


> Hi boriswa,
> 
> I am living in London so I can only speak about the timeline here.
> 
> ...


Thanks that does give me an idea of the time lines that I am looking at. I will get the police check part done now in the meantime while I wait to hear back from the London office. Also I will take your advice in relation to arrange the health check to see what the waiting time in terms of getting an appointment is.

My wife is a citizen and we have already had the citizenship processed for our son. So I am the only one that doesnt have a visa. Hoping to get this sorted soon 

best of luck !


----------



## FEARSONA (Jun 4, 2011)

Best of luck with it. 

One more thing, the medical/police checks are valid for a year. When you are granted your visa you need to activate the visa, enter Oz, while these are still valid. 

Hope it goes well!


----------



## boriswa (May 16, 2011)

FEARSONA said:


> Best of luck with it.
> 
> One more thing, the medical/police checks are valid for a year. When you are granted your visa you need to activate the visa, enter Oz, while these are still valid.
> 
> Hope it goes well!



I have now completed my medicals and have the police forms sent to the london office as well. With all of the outstanding questions replied on ? Is this just stage 1 - is there more to come after this ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

boriswa said:


> I have now completed my medicals and have the police forms sent to the london office as well. With all of the outstanding questions replied on ? Is this just stage 1 - is there more to come after this ?


 Did they ask for any more evidence of your relationship? They'd usually ask for it at the same time in the one email. 
If not or if you've already sent that it's now just sit back and wait!


----------



## boriswa (May 16, 2011)

No they didn't ask for any more information - we sent alot of information at the start. Hopefully it is all going ok


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

If they have not asked for anything else by this point you should be fine. We were asked pretty much straight away for more evidence which we had and sent but could only have added to the time I waited!


----------



## shafiq57 (Jul 14, 2011)

hi dear all

Recently me and my fiancé have booked dates for notification of marriage and our wedding. Which is supposed to be done by end of August. I have been living in UK for more than four years in legal visa. My fiancé is an Australian. She is traveling UK. 
My fiancé has left her fulltime work in Australia by December 10 and came to travel Europe by March 11 in youth holidaymaker visa. which allow her to work part time in UK. She wants to take me to Australia after our marriage. is she be able to be my sponsor?


----------

